
Berliners Can Now Share Gogoro’s Swanky Electric Scooters - matthewsinclair
https://www.wired.com/2016/08/gogoro-electric-scooters-coup-berlin/
======
virtualritz
Gogoro has some competition in Berlin already.

eMio launched last July (2015). They started with about 150 electric scooters.
Signup can be done instantly, via Skype. I use them almost daily. Batteries
are changed over night. So scooters aren't moved for re-charge, they remain in
the same spot where the last used parked them and are magically refilled the
next morning.[1]

If you want to buy an electric scooter, there is UNU all across Germany. Their
1kW model sells for as low as 1.700 EUR.[2]

[1] [https://www.emio-sharing.de/en/](https://www.emio-sharing.de/en/) [2]
[https://unumotors.com/de/get-your-unu.html](https://unumotors.com/de/get-
your-unu.html)

